# Powder Paints



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Searching the internet I've run across two types of powder paints, one by Pro-Tech, the other is Stamina Powder Paints.

Stamina is cheaper and I can buy it in larger, discounted quantities. 

Has anyone here used Stamina paints? What do you think of them?


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Here's a link http://tjstackle.com/


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

pro tec is all I have used so far....but only been doing it for a few months....good stuff ....I won't be trying anything else ....sometimes you get what you pay for....


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

silver shad said:


> Here's a link http://tjstackle.com/


Thanks so much for that link! That's the best prices I've seen so far.

Does anyone have any color suggestions for bass, crappie, saugeye or muskies?

What do you think of the UV coatings? Anyone think they really work?


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Stamina and Jann's is private labeled. The powder comes from CSI (Pro-tec) TJ also gets his powder paint from Pro-tec. As far as powder paint goes, Pro-tec made a name for themselves in the jig industry and so that is what most guys use. There paint is of very good quality but very pricey. I use commercial grade powder paint and I am very happy with it and it doesn't cost nowhere near as much.

As far as colors go for these are the colors I have used for all of my customers. I also used to be a sauger walley guy and now I'm a bass fisherman.

Crappie jigs, you can't go wrong with pink, yellow chartreuse, green chartreuse, white
Saugeyes, walleye and sauger, all bright colors, bright pink, flourescent orange, yellow chart and green chart.
Bass, black, black/blue, green pumpkin, brown pumpkin, PB & J
Musky, I would figure like northern pike. big jigs with big blades. Flo-orange, white white/red

As far as UV coatings I personally believe it's a waste of money. First of all some of the UV coatings change the appearance of the original paint. Secondly you don't need UV protection on a jig. It's a marketing gimick. If a jig is painted properly, the paint will last forever until it is rubbed off by the rocks. Powder paint does not age or discolor in the sun, and if it did you would lose it before you had to worrry about it.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The UV coatings aren't to protect the paint from UV rays.......... they cause a glow under UV light


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> The UV coatings aren't to protect the paint from UV rays.......... they cause a glow under UV light


That's what I understand too, UV light is supposed to be able to penetrate deeper and the fish are supposed to be able to see them easier. I just found some information published by Duke University that anwers the question for me.

I won't be buying any UV coatings unless I'm fishing really deep offshore water.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

I understand what you're saying and I still wouldn't buy it. I tried it and it changes the color of your original paint especially on some colors. If you are going to fish that deep I do not believe the fish are going to see your jig better. Kind of like the red hook fiasco couple of years ago. Red, supoosed to imitate blood, then red is easier for the fish to see , then red disappears at certain depths and is not visble so the fish don't see the hooks. Come on what's next. JMO


----------

